# can you tell me more about hash fail in torrent?



## mecha_clone (Oct 26, 2006)

good day 
can anyone enlightened me on hash fails in torrent?
im downloading a file in torrent and found out that there is a hash fail at the middle of my download. could this lead to corrupt file? i am thinking twice if im going to finish the download just to find out that it is corrupted or is it best to just redownload the whole file?

thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

mecha_clone said:


> good day
> can anyone enlightened me on hash fails in torrent?
> im downloading a file in torrent and found out that there is a hash fail at the middle of my download. could this lead to corrupt file? i am thinking twice if im going to finish the download just to find out that it is corrupted or is it best to just redownload the whole file?
> 
> thanks


May i direct you to the rules and regulations of this forum

P2P Instructions - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## mecha_clone (Oct 26, 2006)

ok. sorry for that. thanks


----------



## turanammo (Jun 6, 2007)

To state The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material is highly irresponsible. P2P networks with clients such, as Kazaa and Bearshare are used everyday to download very legal files and documents around the world. This would validate an axiom such as All actors are rich so all rich people are actors. Hence a discussion on hash fails in torrents in my opinion is acceptable by all means.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*turanammo*, you're entitled to your opinion, but we'll stick to our opinion here at TSG. Our opinion is we provide no assistance of any kind for P2P applications.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I sense that his stay will be short here


----------

